# Burton DryRide vs GoreTex?



## alwayslearning

I'm looking at two Burton jackets. The [ak] 2L Cyclic
jacket is a Gore-Tex Performance shell while the Stroker
is a DryRide Durashell 2-layer coated fabric 
[10,000MM, 5,000G].

Will I be able to tell the difference when I'm actually
on the mountain? How about for the pants?

Thanks!


----------



## sidewall

Unless it's pouring snow or rain I don't think you'll be able to tell the difference. I think gore-tex is the only fabric that is really guaranteed to keep you dry, so it's especially nice to have some pants with it. If money isn't an issue I'd get the AK stuff.


----------



## dharmashred

There is for sure a difference between the two. Dry Ride as a term coined for Burton gear, every company will have a different term for it, as well as a different method of producing it. Waterproof ratings, e.g. 10,000, means it can withstand 36 ft of moisture in a 24 hour period, but the actual standards used to determine waterproof ratings used here in the U.S. is PSI. 

Also, you have to take into account where you will be riding, what the conditions are usually like there, is the snow wetter or drier. And of course, even if you have gore-tex, that doesn't mean you can jump your ass in a lake and still stay dry! Also, you'll want to look for taped seams, zippers and even the material the jacket is made from, all those things play a role in determining the true waterproof ability of outerwear.

The standards for Gore-Tex are much higher and really are top of the line in terms of waterproofing and breatheability. I have the AK 3L pants and there is a significant difference (in my personal experience) between those pants for me vs. my other pants with dryride or whatever other waterproof terminology. 

I've researched this topic quite a bit, here's a post from this forum that really explains it well. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ou...erproof-breathability-confused-explained.html

What Is a Waterproof Rating for Jackets? | Trails.com 

Hope this is helps


----------



## legallyillegal

here's the deal

numbers mean nothing... almost - while one company's 15k may perform as well as another company's 20k, there is a difference between 5k and 25k.

gore-tex is for waterproofing. period. however, it suffers from the plastic bag syndrome (in that it just doesn't breathe).

eVent breathes like no other, but is not as waterproof as gore-tex.


----------



## slyder

Dry on the outside means sweaty on the inside.

-Slyder


----------



## Craig64

legallyillegal said:


> here's the deal
> 
> numbers mean nothing... almost - while one company's 15k may perform as well as another company's 20k, there is a difference between 5k and 25k.
> 
> gore-tex is for waterproofing. period. however, it suffers from the plastic bag syndrome (in that it just doesn't breathe).
> 
> eVent breathes like no other, but is not as waterproof as gore-tex.


I'm pretty sure from all my experiences with a huge variety of GORE-TEX® products that it breaths.:nerd:

https://www.gore-tex.com/technology/gore-tex-membrane


----------



## Nivek

Sure, it breathes, but Gore relies on a micro climate to operate that usually sits around 45% humidity. The human body operated best at 37.5%. Hence why Cocona changed their name to 37.5. For a lot of people, me included, that 7% or so is a lot, and Gore ends up feeling like it doesn't breathe. If you tend to run hot, Gore is probably gonna suck. If you tend to run cold, you're probably good with it. 


Gore Vs 10k. Get the AK, not cause of the Gore, but cause AK is just better stuff.


----------



## mojo maestro

Craig51 said:


> I'm pretty sure from all my experiences with a huge variety of GORE-TEX® products that it breaths.:nerd:
> 
> https://www.gore-tex.com/technology/gore-tex-membrane


Necro-thread of the day.......goes to................


----------



## g3greg

The burton living lining stuff is great too, smart tech that works well. I also have AK bibs and other pants that I love but I need to layer up more. For those still considering in this 8 year old thread(LOLOL) more layers are needed.


----------



## Nivek

mojo maestro said:


> Necro-thread of the day.......goes to................


Maybe this guy just hasn't made up his mind yet, you don't know..................


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Ha on the old thread, but if it's useful: my experience is that Goretex is not that much better or worse than anything else on the high end outerwear market. I honestly didn't feel appreciably more or less comfortable hiking in Cocona/37.5 or eVent than I did in Gore. Hiking sucked in all of them and I end up in a base or mid layer.

HOWEVER Goretex has basically become synonymous with high-end outerwear, so in general something with Gore is likely to be better built and more thoughtfully designed than something without (better DWR application, burlier face fabric, better zippers, better pocket placement, etc.).


----------



## SGboarder

Nivek said:


> Maybe this guy just hasn't made up his mind yet, you don't know..................


He'd be pretty wet and cold by now, though...


----------



## linvillegorge

For the most part, staying dry in CO from outside elements isn't much of an issue with any "waterproof" outerwear. Our snow is bone dry most of the time anyway. Breathability is a lot more important to me since I run hot and the ventilation of the gear is more important in that regard than the breathability rating. I'll take a less breathable garment with more, larger, and better placed vents over a garment with better breathability but worse ventilation options.


----------



## ridinbend

You don't ride maritime snow zones without a waterproof membrane in your jacket/she'll. Our snow is dense and wet more often than we'd like. Riding lifts in stormy weather comprises of more than 50% of our days, thus you get wet. Well, if you do it correctly, your outer lining gets wet but the membrane keeps you, mostly dry. Sweat and the hot box feeling will occur if your riding hard. That's why it's important to also layer properly, and vent properly. I run hot but I've figured out the correct combination of layers to stay dry.


----------



## Toby

Gore-tex pro & C-knit are supposed to be more breathable, but probably still not as good as eVent or Neoshell. But breathing isn't all in the membrane - look out for pit zips, "chest zips" and pockets with mesh lining which all do a pretty good job ventilating. 

As mentioned above how you layer will also affect the breathability - baselayer + vest + shell should be good if you tend to run hot and got a jacket with pit zips.


----------



## Mordi spero

I feel so much more educated, yet just as confused as I was before


----------

